# Whats Up???



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man its cold in the shop. I may have to light the heater. I went to the shop but didn't do anything but move some stuff around. Got to go make something now.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im Waiting on that big brown truck....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What's Cha got coming??? Huh!! Huh!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pens, duck calls and new to me pepper grinders.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Pepper grinders are fun


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

any special way to chuck it up?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It would be easier to show you than for me to try and type it out.:smile:
Some where I have a video of how to do it or a webpage. I will look for them.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, bobby. truck aint showed up yet.

Not sure what Im looking at till I have it in hand.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*What's Up ???*

Funny you should ask...Just ground out a couple of newies..Left is a Churchill turned from some of GB's pecan wood...One of my pretty 'right-hands' at the emporium wanted a light colored pen for herself.. Wish I could find some stabilized pecan...it get's right 'dicey' when ya get close to the tube. ..but it did turn out right nice..

The other is an El Grande (uses same bushings and drills as the Churchill..and they are not near as expensive as the Emperors, Majestics, etc. and are a lot more practical size) made with a new wood to me...Stabilized Camphor Burl....Man !!! is that stuff pretty...and easy to work. Best part is that aroma that just fills the shop when you're drilling and turning and sanding.. Beautiful wood..if ya get a chance, jump on it..Got this pack off ebay for the 99 cent minimum (plus, of course, five bucks for S/H..lol...think they make more off that than the wood).. The camphor odor is so strong that it finally overpowered the stink of them antlers...and I ain't turned an antler in months...Phewww !!!
Good days work, though...:spineyes:

Oh..and Profish.. pix up the peppermill when ya get it completed. I tried but skrewed the pooch on that one..lol

'Other' OF:rotfl:


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

nice pens as always.......cant wait to try some


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That Camphor is very pretty wood and pen looks great.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Backordersad_smiles , they were in stock when they took my money. Oh well every thing else showed up:cheers: , but I was looking forward to the Pepper mills hwell:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Which pepper mills were they? I got some extra crushgrinds*( PKCRUSHS)* . They have the shaft not the ones without the shaft(*PKCRUSHW)*.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

woodcrafters, I didnt know their were different kinds...lol

What ya got bobby? Bring them to me:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok those are just like the ones I have. I will look and see how many I got. Send me your address in a PM.

I got the instructions on how to make them but its a PDF file and won't upload here

Ok try this www.texasbeachbum.com/77c15.pdf


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKCRUSHS_ins.pdf

This is the instructions I used to skrew my try up..lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That one gives better measurments than mine does


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a tough project, is the blank bored out allready?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No blanks you furnish your own wood. No they are not drilled you have to do that yourself.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> No blanks you furnish your own wood. No they are not drilled you have to do that yourself.


I got just the chunk of mesquite for that:wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just make sure it is big enough to make a grinder with. These will make one from 10 inches tall to 4 inches tall but the blank needs to be a little longer and at least 3" dia.

They are lots of fun to make. I still got to do the lighthouse one for the war dept.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Looks like a tough project, *is the blank bored out allready?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got this set and it has everything I need
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94212

I posted the wrong set so I changed it
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39811


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muchas Gracias, Bobby....Gonna order that 'un 'rat now... Gad !!! 'The Vortex' is sucking again...:hairout:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just looking Jim the kits I use don't have the little knob on top. Plus they are ceramic instead of SS.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim those sizes don't have to be exact. The long hole in the middle don't have to be 1 1/16 I did mine 1 inch All the middle hole does is hold peppercorns.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, Bobby..Got the right set ordered now...I hope.. Curiosity...where are ya ordering your peppermill kits from ?.. Mine was a Christmas gift set from the kids..ane pretty sure it came from PennState.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I got this set and it has everything I need
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94212
> 
> I posted the wrong set so I changed it


I have that set too

The chunk I have will make about 10 kits. It's some petrified mesquite from the Possum kingdom dam. I have a buddy that works there. I also have a pretty good chunk of Black Walnut.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I tried with what I had on hand...and the results, to put it mildly, were 'less than satisfactory'..:tongue: Ended up with a nice looking pepper mill that unfortunately stood at about a 20 degree angle from 'due north'..sad_smiles (Takes a little guts on my part to pix this 'monster'..LOL

Good luck......:wink:[/QUOTE]

Hey Tort

If mine turns out 20 degree south I'll send it to you, That way you will have a matching set:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now Jim if your really good (Like the other Jim) You would not use any bits or do any drilling. Just use your gouges to make the cuts.:smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mark in the mail. You should have them by tomorrow according to the postlady.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bobby, your the man:birthday2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Now Jim if your really good (Like the other Jim) You would not use any bits or do any drilling. Just use your gouges to make the cuts.:smile:


------

LOL..that's exactly why HE is *JIM*...and I am still a 'grasshopper'.. Think I'll stick with the drill press until I figure out how you guys drill on the lathe...hwell:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I normally drill the center of a hollow vase or other object using a bowl gouge and it drill better than with a drill bit. Just mark the depth wanted on the gouge length and shove in till I get to depth. Doesn't have to keep going in and out like a drill bit or not as much anyway. Works great just has to be in the center of the object being turned.


----------

